# Milwaukee heated jacket XXL for sale



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

ANyone interested in a XXL milwaukee heated jacket? Wore it twice, heats up nice but I am too tall for it. Can sell with or without battery/charger


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

check pm


----------

